# Einszett Windscreen Washer Fluid



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks Johnny got my order for the windscreen washer:doublesho

How good is this stuff ,i am truly amazed at how good this is espeacially as the Scottish weather is so poor.

I have noticed that the window wipers no longer judder or smear :thumb:

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=10029

Superb value


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

It's brilliant ain't it. I was telling my dad how good this stuff was the other day, need to get some more in.


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Yep its good stuff, got mine from the group buy a while ago and its excellent


----------



## Paulm31 (Jul 27, 2006)

i was really impressed with it, plus it smells nice too 

i havent had the chance to try the other goodies i got yet, but i did test about a 1ft square of the glass polish on the windscreen, and after all the rain and everything this week, it sticks out like a sore thumb so now Im going to have to do the rest of it!


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

Yeah its wicked stuff i put some in last week, well impressed


----------



## Tone (Oct 25, 2005)

I take it this will still remove wax on the paintwork if it comes into contact with it?


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

I will be ordering some of this stuff shortly - heard nothing but good about it.


----------

